# Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*

						Da Fans nicht lockerlassen, haben die Produzenten von Star Trek: Picard weitere Fragen zur 2. Staffel der Amazon-Serie beantwortet. Dabei ging es um den Picard-Golem und den Auftritt der von Whoopi Goldberg verkörperten Guinan. Eine Rückkehr der U.S.S. Enterprise können sich die Verantwortlichen vorstellen - haben aber eine Bedingung an sich selbst. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*


----------



## sesharim (3. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*

Last diese beschissenen Spoiler in der Headline oder ich bin die längste zeit treuer Leser gewesen. es is einfach zum Kotzen.


----------



## Baer85 (3. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*

Leider hat es sich hier auf der Seite eingebürgert Spoiler in die Überschrift zu packen. Hab da s auch schon letztes Jahr bemängelt.
Klickzahlen gehen wohl vor Forenetikette.


----------



## Research (3. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*

Der Trick ist, nichts zu gucken was Klicks generieren kann.

Z.B. Tentakel-Hentai.
Oder Anime.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*



> "Es wird nie eine Serie über die Besatzung eines Raumschiffs sein, das  Teil der Sternenflotte ist und wo jeder Uniform trägt, die herumfliegen  und auf neue außerirdische Lebensformen und bizarre Planeten treffen."



Ah. Also steht "Star Trek" nur so im Titel, und jeden Bezug zu allem, was Star Trek war und ist, findet man dann eher nicht. Ok, hab's verstanden. Danke für die Erklärung lieber Showrunner.  Ich kauf dann mal die dritte Staffel The Orville...


----------



## LineofFire (3. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*

SPOILER in der Überschrift, sieht man sogar auf Facebook beim durchscrollen...unterlasst das bitte dringend!


----------



## Gabbyjay (3. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*

VIELEN DANK @ PCGH, dass Ihr nach Seven nun auch Guinan in der Überschrift (!) gespoilert habt. -_-

Lernt Ihr nochmal was dazu?

Was soll denn sowas?


----------



## SenpaiiXD (3. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*

Ich kaufe mir einfach die alten Filme mit Kirk. Das ist für mich das beste was Star Trek je zu bieten hatte und auch das, was es wirklich aus(ge)macht (hat).
Picard, Discovery, JJ Assbarahams.. alles für mich nicht mehr interessant. Kein Geld, keine Zeit investieren!


----------



## Splatterpope (3. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*

Es ist noch keineswegs sicher, dass Guinan zurückkehren wird, daher stellt dies keinen wirklichen Spoiler dar...


----------



## Bevier (3. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*

Ein "es KÖNNTE dieses oder jenes kommen" als Spoiler bezeichnen ist schon etwas...

Vielleicht solltet ihr erstmal lernen, was ein Spoiler ist, bevor ihr sinnlos herumheult?

Außerdem wurde Guinnan schon vor einem halben Jahr als potenieller Star aus TNG genannt. Aber Hauptsache, man kann PCGH wieder etwas vorwerfen. -.-


----------



## sfc (3. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> VIELEN DANK @ PCGH, dass Ihr nach Seven nun auch Guinan in der Überschrift (!) gespoilert habt. -_-
> 
> Lernt Ihr nochmal was dazu?
> 
> Was soll denn sowas?



Seven war offiziell auf Plakaten und fett in Trailern. Da hätte man die Serie auch Star Trek: _Der nicht genannt_ werden darf nennen müssen. Mit Guinan hat Patrick Stewart auch eine ziemliche Szene abgezogen und das dicke geteilt bei Social Media. Bitte ab sofort offline bleiben und ab in den Keller, einschließen und Schlüssel wegwerfen


----------



## Ceroc80 (3. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*

Die Staffel 1 hat wirklich stark angefangen aber der Planet mit den Blumen und die End Story waren hingeschissen und nicht intelligent erzählt. Der Fan Service ist teilweise too much. Weniger wäre mehr gewesen. 
 Aber trotzdem immer noch viel besser als Discovery.


----------



## Gabbyjay (3. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*



sfc schrieb:


> Seven war offiziell auf Plakaten und fett in Trailern. Da hätte man die Serie auch Star Trek: _Der nicht genannt_ werden darf nennen müssen. Mit Guinan hat Patrick Stewart auch eine ziemliche Szene abgezogen und das dicke geteilt bei Social Media. Bitte ab sofort offline bleiben und ab in den Keller, einschließen und Schlüssel wegwerfen



Warum bitte verteidigst Du denn das Spoilern von wichtigen Ereignissen direkt in der Überschrift? Was willst Du damit erreichen? Kannst Du mir das mal erklären?

Ich hab mich jahrelang auf die Serie gefreut und ganz bewusst Artikel dazu vermieden.
Trailer hab ich aus dem selben Grund nicht geschaut, von irgendwelchen Plakaten weiß ich nichts.
Von den erwähnten Ereignissen wusste ich also bis zu den PCGH-Überschriften noch nichts, das war problemlos zu vermeiden.
Wenn Du es nicht auf die Reihe kriegst, Dich im Netz entsprechend vorausschauend zu bewegen, oder es Dir einfach egal ist, dass Du die Hälfte von den Überraschungen schon vorher mitbekommst, dann ist das Dein Bier.
Das einzige mal, dass ich jedenfalls die Spoiler mit Seven oder hier mit Guinan gestoßen bin, war beide male hier auf PCGH in der Überschrift. Und das muss einfach nicht sein.

Also bitte spar Dir die blöden Bemerkungen.


----------



## sfc (4. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*

Den Cast zu nennen ist halt kein spoilern, sofern das keine Storytwists sind. Und wenn man sich riesig auf die Serie freut, ja eigentlich erst recht nicht. Dann schaut und verfolgt man sie doch auch?

Ich bin lediglich Spoilern in der Handlung aus dem Weg gegangen und habe Reddit und so was vermieden. Trailer habe ich schon noch geschaut und Bahn gefahren bin ich auch noch, da hing im Januar sogar ein Poster mit Seven of Nine.

Beim Witcher wurde damals immer über Triss und Yennefer berichtet. Nun über seinen Mentor, dessen Namen ich schon wieder vergessen habe. Alles Spoiler?

Ist aber eh alles Jacke wie Hose. Picard ist furchtbar geschrieben und bekannte Schauspieler dienen nur als Bauernfänger, mit denen man prominent werben kann.


----------



## Gabbyjay (4. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*



sfc schrieb:


> Den Cast zu nennen ist halt kein spoilern, sofern das keine Storytwists sind.



Also ich würde ganz gerne den Moment genießen, wenn ich in der Serie auf einmal ein altes, vertrautes Gesicht wiedersehe, mit dem ich unter Umständen nicht gerechnet habe.
TNG und VOY z. B. waren nicht mal die selbe Serie, ich fänd es also ganz passend wenn ich nicht schon im Voraus immer hier darauf hingewiesen werde: "In der nächsten Folge taucht Seven auf!".
Auf Guinan wäre ich ebenfalls nicht unbedingt gekommen, schließlich war sie nur in Staffel 2 mal für ein paar Folgen dabei und den Rest der Serie nicht mehr.

Ist das wirklich nicht nachvollziehbar?
Oder geht es Dir lediglich darum, andere Leute darauf hinzuweisen, dass sie ja auf dem Mond leben, nur weil sie nicht ganz so Social-Media-abhängig sind wie scheinbar viele andere?

Wenn jedenfalls derjenige, der den Artikel verfasst hat, ein klein bischen mitdenken würde, dann könnte er die Überschrift auch einfach allgemein verfassen:

z. B.:
"Neuigkeiten zur Cast von Star Trek: Picard".

So einfach wäre es gewesen!
Dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er den Artikel liest und damit erfährt, wer von der alten Garde in der Serie auftauchen wird.

Ist das wirklich zu viel verlangt?


----------



## sesharim (4. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Also ich würde ganz gerne den Moment genießen, wenn ich in der Serie auf einmal ein altes, vertrautes Gesicht wiedersehe, mit dem ich unter Umständen nicht gerechnet habe.
> TNG und VOY z. B. waren nicht mal die selbe Serie, ich fänd es also ganz passend wenn ich nicht schon im Voraus immer hier darauf hingewiesen werde: "In der nächsten Folge taucht Seven auf!".
> Auf Guinan wäre ich ebenfalls nicht unbedingt gekommen, schließlich war sie nur in Staffel 2 mal für ein paar Folgen dabei und den Rest der Serie nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



 genau das meine ich  es einfach nur rücksichtslos sowas zu spoilern und es ist nich das erste mal das pcgh sowas macht , warum bringt eine Hardware seite überhaupt solche "News" zu serien ? 
Ich habe wirklich alles getan um solche Meldungen zu vermeiden und dann machen die so einen scheiß.
Und es is mir ja auch im grunde egal was IM Artikel geschrieben wird aber bitte nicht in der headline.


----------



## keinnick (4. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*



sesharim schrieb:


> genau das meine ich es einfach nur rücksichtslos sowas zu spoilern


Ich sehe nicht, wo in der *Headline* irgendein "Spoiler" ist. Steht da irgendwo, dass der/die/das zurückkehrt? Ich glaube nicht. 

*Achtung Spoiler für die letzte Staffel: *
Die Enterprise hat keine TÜV-Plakette mehr bekommen und darf nicht mehr abheben. Guinan jobt darum ab sofort in einem Späti in Berlin-Neukölln. Riker schlägt sich als KFZ-Mechaniker durch und La Forge hat eine Anstellung als Augenoptiker gefunden. 

Man kann es auch echt übertreiben.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*

eine ebenso leicht zu verstehende information bezüglich des starts der 2. staffel wäre hingegen direkt mal hilfreich. also: wann startet die denn? gerne als spoiler in der überschrift. ^^


----------



## LineofFire (4. April 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht, wo in der *Headline* irgendein "Spoiler" ist. Steht da irgendwo, dass der/die/das zurückkehrt? Ich glaube nicht.
> 
> *Achtung Spoiler für die letzte Staffel: *
> Die Enterprise hat keine TÜV-Plakette mehr bekommen und darf nicht mehr abheben. Guinan jobt darum ab sofort in einem Späti in Berlin-Neukölln. Riker schlägt sich als KFZ-Mechaniker durch und La Forge hat eine Anstellung als Augenoptiker gefunden.
> ...



Die Headline ist überarbeitet worden...mein ärger bezog sich vor allem auf den Hinweis mit dem 


Spoiler



Picard-Golem

Die Headline zuvor war: AW: Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Produzenten über Rückkehr der Enterprise, Guinan und den Picard-Golem
siehe Threadtitel, im Artikel wurde das "Picard" heraus genommen


----------



## slasher (4. August 2020)

Also irgendwie muss ich sagen, dass die Romane und Spiele eher in den Canon des Star Trek Universums passen als der ganze Mist der die letzten Jahre produziert wird.

Wenn ich dann schon sowas lese: 





> Außerdem betont Chabon: "Es wird nie eine Serie über die Besatzung eines Raumschiffs sein, das Teil der Sternenflotte ist und wo jeder Uniform trägt, die herumfliegen und auf neue außerirdische Lebensformen und bizarre Planeten treffen."


dann denke ich mir, dass selbst die Producer nicht checken worum es in Star Trek geht.

Zuerst diese Murks Action Interpretationen Star Trek 11-13, dann dieser Verworrene Kram in ST: Discovery und nun auch noch ST: Picard.
Laufend diese Kontras die gar nicht in die StoryLine passen. Picard als Android, wo er Jahrzehnte mit der Borgassimilation zu kämpfen hatte etc. pp.

Zudem verstehe ich nicht, warum die Sternenflotte ihre Individuelle Vielfältigkeit verloren hat. Anhand der Armada waren alle Schiffe gleich, passt überhaupt nicht ins ST Universum, oder die Entwickler fanden es spannend Copy&Paste zu nutzen....


----------

